# selling to LFS



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

I was wondering what would be considered acceptable when selling common Africans, such as yellow labs, yellow tailed acei, red zebras to a LFS. Say around 2" to 3". 
I understand the overheads and such, I am just curious as to what the going rates may be, or if this is even done by any on the forums.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not sure about fish, but I have sold plants to a store. Most of them will want to give you store credit, rather than cash, though it depends on what you've got and which store it is you are dealing with.

If you take credit you will likely get a bit more value that if you take cash, assuming it's offered.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> I am not sure about fish, but I have sold plants to a store. Most of them will want to give you store credit, rather than cash, though it depends on what you've got and which store it is you are dealing with.
> 
> If you take credit you will likely get a bit more value that if you take cash, assuming it's offered.


 Cash or credit, just wondering the dollar values or percentage. If they are selling for $10 are they paying $1, $2 or more or even less. Also is their LFS in the gta that actually will buy locally.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I could tell you. I got a good deal for the plants I sold.. they sold them for 5.99, and gave me 2.99 credit for each one. So 50%. I cannot say if they'd do the same for fish, and the only reason they took my plants was because they can't get them from a major supplier. They're hard to ship bunched because the stems are fragile and thus are not widely available.

I do see 'locally raised' on tanks of fish from time to time, usually young ones, usually a large number of them, prices on those seem to be much the same or slightly higher than for commercially bred fish. 

I also see single fish from time to time, often traded in because they grew too large for the owner's tanks or someone got out of the fish in question.. again, not being familiar with wholesale prices for fish, I can't really say. I'd be surprised if you got more than 50% though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It usually depends on what you're selling - often "common" fishes will get you far far less (as a percentage of retail price) than what more expensive or rarer species go for. 

For most fish, I'd say 40-50% of their retail price is usual. But again, if you're offering up easily accessible cichlids that many people breed and have for sale, you'll probably be looking at less than 40%. 

As for LFS, I think most will like to buy locally raised fish rather than go through the process of ordering, DOAs, etc etc, but at the same time sometimes it's easier to deal with death than deal with hobbyists (as the mods here can tell you ).

Best thing is just to go in person and talk to the fishroom managers/owners.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

my experience has been that it will depend on what's been ordered, I second ameekplec.'s remarks about talking to the fishroom manager, they should be your friend.

I've usually gotten 50% retail for store credit, but for cash in hand, expect to get wholesale prices unless you've got something spectacular ie show quality german rams etc.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, I was just curious. I have quite a few of the more common species of Africans in my grow out tank and am curious to know if this could be a viable option. Maybe I should just sell them on kijiji.


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe you could also sell them on here.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought of this method, however I was under the impression that the people frequenting this site were beyond the common cichlid stage. As well most seem to use kijiji as well ,so if they were looking they would see them their.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Polarlug said:


> I thought of this method, however I was under the impression that the people frequenting this site were beyond the common cichlid stage. As well most seem to use kijiji as well ,so if they were looking they would see them their.


Trust me people on this forum have a problem with MTS and livestock hoarding. I'm one of them  if the price is right it will be gone in no time, give it a shot.


----------

